# Diagrama tv led Haier mod. l32f6 chasis mst6m182vg-t9c ?



## richard guilarte (Feb 21, 2018)

Le explotó un transistor con código q112 , si alguien sabe que transistor es o facilitar el diagrama? OJO no es LCD.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 21, 2018)

Quizás con unas fotos alguien conozca el tv, porque buscando en la red solo sale lcd.
De todas formas me parece muy raro que una marca le dé el mismo modelo a aparatos de sistemas diferentes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2018)

Si es uno de los Mosfets iguales puestos en paralelo de la iluminación led es un M0014D (100 V 9 Amp )

Fuente : http://www.chinadz.com/data/attachment/forum/201406/24/165458sc3i116f1ccc1si5.png

Aqui unos diagramas desperdigados . . . 

https://www.google.com.ar/search?bi....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.1.110....0.CId9o7gj_5Y


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 21, 2018)

Amigo, para recibir ayuda debes ayudarnos tú primero. Publica fotos de *tú placa* y el lugar donde está físicamente el transistor que te falta.

Si es la placa que pienso (que deberé confirmar con la foto que tú subas), creo que tengo la misma placa aunque de un TV AOC que usa la misma tarjeta.

Por lo pronto, dejo el diagrama de la sección de la fuente por si a alguien le sirve en el futuro.


----------



## richard guilarte (Feb 22, 2018)

Amigo, subí las fotos del chasis, el diagrama top-tech lamentablemente no es el mismo, le envié las fotos para que verificara si era la misma placa que usted me dijo que tenía.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 22, 2018)

Buenas, creo que es este.


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 22, 2018)

Las fotos deben ser de buena calidad y resolución. Esas fotos que adjuntaste en el #5 no sirven de mucho, especialmente la que debería mostrar en qué lugar específico está ese transistor Q112. ¿Será el transistor que va en el disipador negro? Con esa foto no se puede ver bien.

Con el diagrama que te adjuntó el amigo Pinchavalvulas te deberías defender sin mayores problemas.


----------



## richard guilarte (Feb 23, 2018)

Fíjese que en la foto pequeña hay dos filtros que rodean dos bobinas , ahora entre el primer filtro y bobina del lado izquierdo un poco hacia abajo hay un filtro que está de forma vertical , ahí mismo hacia la izquierda hay dos transistores miniatura , el del lado izquierdo es el q112 , este transistor fue el que explotó , el del lado derecho es el q113 , por como mide es un Mosfet , y ese diagrama top- tech no es el mismo. 

Ya me lo enviaron y lo revisé , usted me había dicho que tenía una placa igual, con solo ver la foto era suficiente , bueno ojalá sepa que transistor va en ese sitio , ese transistor maneja 12 Volts. Colega Pinchaválvulas , ese diagrama es para un tv lcd , o sea no me sirve , el mas parecido es el que me envio el colega skynetronics , es lo mas acertado que he recibido , solo que me gustaría tener ese diagrama para verificarlo.


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 23, 2018)

Lo que dije fue esto:



skynetronics dijo:


> Si es la placa que pienso (que deberé confirmar con la foto que tú subas), *creo* *que tengo la misma placa aunque de un TV AOC que usa la misma tarjeta.*
> 
> http://www.chinadz.com/data/attachment/forum/201406/24/165458sc3i116f1ccc1si5.png



Después de ver la foto que subiste, veo que la placa que tengo en estos momentos es similar, muy, pero muy parecida a la tuya, *aunque no exactamente la misma*.

Te dejo foto de la tarjeta que tengo yo y del Q112 que va en el mismo lugar que describes tu.

Ojalá te sirva de referencia.


----------



## richard guilarte (Feb 24, 2018)

Colegas ya ubiqué el transistor q112 del tv Haier l32f6 chasis mst6m182vg-t9c , es un WY62S , solo me falta buscarlo para ver de que se trata , fui a un taller de reparaciones electrónicas y tienen uno idéntico.


----------



## josru (Nov 9, 2022)

sirve también el 3407 lo. puse y quedo perfecto


----------

